# P2P Programm



## Scoobie (18. Mrz 2005)

Hi!

Ich würde gerne ein einfaches Programm schreiben mit dem ich über Internet auf meinen PC daheim zugreifen kann.

Das Problem ist allerdings:

     (1)   Ich habe ein DSL Modem, dessen globale Adresse ich kenne.
             Ich nehme mal an, wenn ich eine verbindung zu mir nach hause aufbaue, muss ich diese Adresse über eine
             URL Connection oder Socket (mit Server auf bestimmtem Port) zu der globalen Adresse aufbauen.

              Darin sehe ich auch noch kein Problem. ABER

      (2)   An meinem DSL Modem hängt ein Router (Wireless)  der verbindet alle PC's daheim in einem LAN.
              Die IP's sind dann z.B: 192.168.2.10  ,   192.168.2.11 usw.
              Wenn ich jetzt auf nur einem dieser Rechner mein Server-Programm laufen habe, z.B auf Port 3377 und dieses Programm auf daten wartet,
              wie bekommt es diese daten wenn ich von außerhalb (über internet) an die globale adresse des modems sende.



Also Zusammenfassend,    ich habe ein Modem mit globaler IP und lokaler IP 192.168.1.1  an dem hängt mein Router mit lokaler IP 192.168.2.1 und an dem wiederum hängen die PC's mit IP's wie 192.168.2.3 oder 192.168.2.4.


Ich will jetzt von außerhalb daten an den PC mit lokaler IP 192.168.2.4 senden habe aber nur die globale Adresse des Modems.

Was muss ich jetzt machen um eine Verbindung über Internet zu dem PC im LAN aufzubauen.

Für jede Hilfe dankbar, denn meine Netzwerkkenntnisse sind beschränkt

THX


----------



## Bleiglanz (18. Mrz 2005)

Stichwort Port-Forwarding

wenn dein Router das nicht kennt, vergiss es

normalerweise kannst du ihm sagen, dass eingehende Anfrage auf Port 3377 vom lokalen Rechner mit der IP 192.168.2.3 behandelt werden sollen (er wird dann die eingehende SYNs an diesen Rechner forwarden...)

auf dem 192.168.2.3 muss natürlich auf Port 3377 irgendwas lauschen


----------



## Grizzly (18. Mrz 2005)

Das Problem mit der IP von außen kannst Du bspw. über DynDNS lösen. Aber dann musst Du trotzdem noch ein Port Forwarding einrichten. Da kommst Du nicht drum rum.


----------

